# Mini ITX Home Server build



## t_ski (Feb 28, 2011)

OK, so I've been working on another build, along-side my TJ07.  I had an HP MediaSmart server that I enjoyed, but I wanted to expand it and was looking for something that used more stadardized parts, not proprietary.  Of course, that meant I had to build my own.  So after a little planning, I bought these parts:





Lian Li PC-Q08 black mini ITX case
AMD Sempron 140 AM3 CPU
Zotac 880G-ITX WiFi mini ITX motherboard
Patriot 2GB DDR3 1333
Two Seagate 1TB SATA drives

The Lian Li case I got used, but it's in great condition.  It was one of the only mini ITX cases out there that can fit a full power supply, a regular sized DVD drive and six 3.5" hard drives.



























Four of the six hard drives slide out in this removeable cage:











The former owner sleeved the cables in some nice black sleeving, but I edded up having to redo the heatshrink tubing at the connector ends.  The tubing was keeping the connectors from being able to sit next to each other on the motherboard.











Motherboard?  Oh, yes: the Zotac...




































Motherboard accessories...











The board mounted to the side panel/tray...






In that board I need some memory and a CPU...


























CPU and ram installed...











Back in the case...






Right now I have an Antec power supply in the case, but I am waiting on a Silverstone Strider modular PSU with a short cable set.  This should make cable management easier.

Since I want to devote all four SATA channels to the hard drives, I picked up one of these Rosewill 2-port PCIe 1X controller cards to run the DVD drive and another drive if I choose in the future.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking ITX! only complain i would have is it doesnt have a full PCIex slot for add on video but other than that, its very very beautiful


----------



## t_ski (Feb 28, 2011)

Any video other than the onboard is not needed.  Most of the time, if I need to access this, it will be through RDP and not a direct connection.  Onboard video will be sufficient if I need to hook it up to a monitor for troubleshooting.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2011)

looks nice i like that case but its way to big for mini ITX lol


----------



## Disparia (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice!

I have that case and the other parts in my Newegg cart for my own home server. Picked up a sweet 2-month contract gig today, starting next week. Can hit the "buy" button shortly thereafter.


----------



## codyjansen (Mar 1, 2011)

that looks sweet.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the very good photos.  You seem to know what you are doing with a camera.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> looks nice i like that case but its way to big for mini ITX lol



There are other mini ITX cases out there that are smaller, but they only allow for external PSU's or one or two HDD's.  I needed a full size PSU and four (minimum) HDD's.



PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks for all the very good photos.  You seem to know what you are doing with a camera.



Thanks.  W1zzard has very high standards and some patience.


----------



## chuchnit (Mar 1, 2011)

So I take it you will be running Windows Home Server on this? Nice looking little build.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn I like that case. Sub'd to see finale'


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2011)

chuchnit said:


> So I take it you will be running Windows Home Server on this? Nice looking little build.



Yes, I will be.  I have a copy that is being shipped my way...


----------



## chuchnit (Mar 2, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Yes, I will be.  I have a copy that is being shipped my way...



Very cool. I am currently in the process of maybe piecing together something similar. I'm really leaning towards giving linux a whirl but WHS is so tempting since windows is easy.  I just can't decide on m-ITX or m-ATX.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 2, 2011)

Lookin' Good T!

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## t_ski (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Steve!  Good to see you here.    I was meaning to send you a link to this (I just started it Monday), but did not get a chance with a couple other things going on...

You start you're build?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 2, 2011)

I was wanting a home server, but a few of my buddies said it was too much work for little gain. They said just add another hard drive or two to my computer and share them on the network if I wanted to go that route.

What are the advantages to having a stand alone home server? ... Just curious 


Great looking build by the way


----------



## t_ski (Mar 3, 2011)

The bigest issue for me was making sure that my rig was not the center of my home network's universe.  Unfortunately, I've had hardware issues, etc. in the past that meant no one could print (to my locally attached printer) or access media/files I had shared.  This removes my PC from the mix.

Aside from that, this is one centralized location for iTunes media, movies, downloaded drivers & install files, and most importantly backups.

I received the other two 1TB drives today and hopefully will receive the new PSU tomorrow or Friday.  I'll have to look into the status of the OS...


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 4, 2011)

nice build, almost look like u can take a nice ITX board and pop in a strong Quad-Core or Hexa-Core with 4gb memory and a strong GFX and u will have a ITX gamer ^^


----------



## t_ski (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, this case will allow full-sized video cards.  The lower HDD cage can be swapped out for a support bracket that allows larger cards to fit in there.  However, I would think if you were going for the gamer version, you probably wouldn't need so many hard drive bays and can go with one of the smaller Lian Li cases or a Silverstone Sugo.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 4, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Yes, this case will allow full-sized video cards.  The lower HDD cage can be swapped out for a support bracket that allows larger cards to fit in there.  However, I would think if you were going for the gamer version, you probably wouldn't need so many hard drive bays and can go with one of the smaller Lian Li cases or a Silverstone Sugo.



Probably wouldn't be going itx either if you are building a gaming rig.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Yes, this case will allow full-sized video cards.  The lower HDD cage can be swapped out for a support bracket that allows larger cards to fit in there.  However, I would think if you were going for the gamer version, you probably wouldn't need so many hard drive bays and can go with one of the smaller Lian Li cases or a Silverstone Sugo.



SG-05 is a great one the lian li is still to big IMO



freaksavior said:


> Probably wouldn't be going itx either if you are building a gaming rig.



i like mine its not hard to get a good gamer in mini ITX form factor


----------



## Disparia (Mar 4, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Probably wouldn't be going itx either if you are building a gaming rig.



You're right, we need more dtx boards! Hold a nice video card and a PCIe SSD.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Probably wouldn't be going itx either if you are building a gaming rig.





cdawall said:


> i like mine its not hard to get a good gamer in mini ITX form factor



I agree with cdawall.  ITX is a very capable format.  Liquid Cool lives on ITX 



cdawall said:


> SG-05 is a great one the lian li is still to big IMO



The SG-05 won't hold four (or more) HDD's, which is one of the requirements of this project. 

The new Silverstone power supply arrived today.  I already modded it!   Going to fire it up now...


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 6, 2011)

I never said it wasn't capable  it's capable for sure.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I agree with cdawall.  ITX is a very capable format.  Liquid Cool lives on ITX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my HDD are external and i modded in some eSATA adapters for the rear of the case.  going to try and unlock the sempy?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2011)

I would have prefered a board with an x16 slot, but not for a graphics card, so that I could slap an x4 dedicated RAID card in there to run the data HDDs off of, and run the ODD drives and OS drive off the onboard.

Great build none the less though!

Though if you are anything like me, you'll be disappointed with Windows Home Server.  I tried it but quickly went back to good ol' Win7 Professional.  There isn't anything Win7 Pro can't do that Win Home Server could, and Win7 Professional can actually be used as a workstation if need be.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I would have prefered a board with an x16 slot, but not for a graphics card, so that I could slap an x4 dedicated RAID card in there to run the data HDDs off of, and run the ODD drives and OS drive off the onboard.
> 
> Great build none the less though!
> 
> Though if you are anything like me, you'll be disappointed with Windows Home Server.  I tried it but quickly went back to good ol' Win7 Professional.  There isn't anything Win7 Pro can't do that Win Home Server could, and Win7 Professional can actually be used as a workstation if need be.



i did the same server 2008 was kinda gay...


----------



## t_ski (Mar 6, 2011)

cdawall said:


> my HDD are external and i modded in some eSATA adapters for the rear of the case.  going to try and unlock the sempy?



Not sure if this one likes it.  I tried to flip the setting in the BIOS that does the unlock, but it wouldn't post.  Not sure if there was something elst that needed tweaked or not. 



newtekie1 said:


> Though if you are anything like me, you'll be disappointed with Windows Home Server.  I tried it but quickly went back to good ol' Win7 Professional.  There isn't anything Win7 Pro can't do that Win Home Server could, and Win7 Professional can actually be used as a workstation if need be.



Yes, Windows 7 is great, but WHS has all the things I'm looking for and I'm familiar with the interface.

On to the update!  This week I received the last two 1TB drives.







These joined the first two rather nicely!






Here they are back in tha case.  Notice the matching orange 90 degree SATA-2 cables, the Rosewill SATA controller card installed, and another 2GB stick of Patriot ram.  Ram is probably overkill... 






Today the new power supply arrived.  This is a Silverstone Strider 500W PSU.











As you can see, the beauty of the Strider is that it is completely modular, even the 24-pin cable!  When you combine the modular PSU with the PP-05 Short Cable Set, it makes a small build so much nicer! 






All of the cables are reduced by about a third, and you can interchange the long and short cables as you need them to further customize your build.

Oddly enough, right out of the box the first thing I did (except take pictures for you guys) was mod it!  I took the connectors off one of the long cables and added them to one of the short cables and got this:











Now the PSU is back in the case and ready to rock and roll...






I've added the two new drives to the system and formatted them.  Just for fun I am installing SP1 for Windows 7 on it while I wait for the WHS OS to arrive.  And yes, I am doing so through a Remote Desktop session from my main PC.  I might even try an RDP session through PosketCloud on my phone.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2011)

very very clean and try dropping the multo to 6x and setting volts to 1.45v if it will boot like that the second core is crappy if it wont well the second core is dead


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 6, 2011)

now i see where your sweet pic of the sata cable mod is from. looking great


----------



## t_ski (Mar 6, 2011)

cdawall said:


> very very clean and try dropping the multo to 6x and setting volts to 1.45v if it will boot like that the second core is crappy if it wont well the second core is dead



I may have to try this   You think the stock heatsink can handle the extra voltage?  I'm not so sure...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I may have to try this   You think the stock heatsink can handle the extra voltage?  I'm not so sure...



yes it can i had one. see if you can pick up a used heatpipe cooler lots of people and places sell them for $5ish it would cool alot better than the alum nugget


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice job with the sata power connectors.  Would like to know how you did that, but probably wouldn't understand anyway.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 6, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Nice job with the sata power connectors.  Would like to know how you did that, but probably wouldn't understand anyway.



If you look at this pic:






You can see that each SATA connector has a cap across the back.  I took a pair of scissors, opened them up, and used one of the blades to pry off the cap.  Each wire is just pushed down between some metal blades that cut through the wire's insulation and make contact with the wire itself.  In the image above, drives one (at the top) and three were the original spacing on the cable.  I put the extra connectors on the drives in the HDD cage so I had the right spacing, then pushed all the wires down into the connectors.  When I was done, I put that caps back on the backside of the connectors.

Now, technically, I did another mod on this cable, but I didn't snap a "before" pic for you.  Because of the way the wires ran through the connectors, the cable originally would start at the bottom drive and go up, then around to the PSU.  I wanted the cable to go down, so I also flipped the connector around to the other side of the wire.

Really, if you have a SATA cable like this where the cap can come off the back, just take it off like I described.  It would probably make a lot more sense once you saw how it fit together.  Alas, I didn't take thise pics for you. 

Also, note that the connector on the end of the cable has a slightly different cap so that it can wrap around the end of the cable and cover the bare ends of the wires.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Yes, Windows 7 is great, but WHS has all the things I'm looking for and I'm familiar with the interface.



Thats cool, use what you like.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed description.  I will have to look at the SATA power on my psus to see if they have caps like that. Don't think so as my corsair uses a banded ribbon, but might be.

My only concern would be that, as I understand it, you have doubled the number of connectors on that cable and will it still provide enough juice.  I know drives don't use that much power, but being as I know next to nothing about electricity it would worry me.

It is just so clean looking that way.  Usually there is about 3 inches extra between each drive, or they're not long enough.

Again, good job.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 6, 2011)

looks soo nice, and soo good cable work, not cables all over the place ^^


----------



## chuchnit (Mar 6, 2011)

Dang that build is looking sweet!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 6, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> My only concern would be that, as I understand it, you have doubled the number of connectors on that cable and will it still provide enough juice.  I know drives don't use that much power, but being as I know next to nothing about electricity it would worry me.



I am not worried for two reasons:

1. The original cable I modded had two connectors, yes, but it was the short cable set SATA cable.  The standard length cable has three SATA connectors, and the molex cables have thee molex and one berg (floppy).  I figure I am putting the same amount (roughly) through that cable as the standard molex + berg.

2. This PSU has a single 12V rail, so I am not drawing more through one rail than the PSU can handle.

But then again, I don't know that much about electricity either


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2011)

this will help with clocking quite a bit

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=CMHKM-7M52A-A1-GP&cat=CPU


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 7, 2011)

Very good looking, clean little rig. How long of a video card can the Mini-Q hold?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2011)

AFAIK, something along the lines of a 5870 or 480

EDIT: Lian Li site says a card up to 300mm.

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...ex=480&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64&g=f


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 7, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I am not worried for two reasons:
> 
> 1. The original cable I modded had two connectors, yes, but it was the short cable set SATA cable.  The standard length cable has three SATA connectors, and the molex cables have thee molex and one berg (floppy).  I figure I am putting the same amount (roughly) through that cable as the standard molex + berg.
> 
> ...




You know more than I do.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2011)

The OS arrived today!  Maybe installing tonight?  Man, I hope so...


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 9, 2011)

did your sempron cpu unlock to a dualcore? drop the multi and up the volts. if its going to unlock that will do it.

the more i look at that case the more i want one. it would make a good replacement for my itx server.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 10, 2011)

No, I haven't had a chance to mess with it yet.  I tried to install the OS last night, but had some issues with the setup not liking one of the controllers.  It won't initialize the UI, and I never get far enough to be prompted for drivers.  Going to try some finaggling...


----------



## t_ski (Mar 10, 2011)

Installed the OS  last night and am in the process of updating.  I need to sort the drivers out for the wireless and a few others...



PopcornMachine said:


> Nice job with the sata power connectors.  Would like to know how you did that, but probably wouldn't understand anyway.



BTW, was looking around for some parts for my other build and found these:

http://www.jab-tech.com/ConnectorZ-90-Degree-END-CAP-SATA-Connector-Black-pr-3156.html

http://www.jab-tech.com/ConnectorZ-90-Degree-Pass-thru-SATA-Connector-Black-pr-3157.html

Those are the connectors you'd need.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice build, I will be soon upgrading my fiancees processor and tossing the AII 240 in a similar build to this to run as a media server.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2011)

I finished this up over the past weekend by installing a stock AMD heatpipe heatsink on the chip and replacing the screws on the main side panel with some Lian Li thumbscrews.  I have been in the process of moving over files and setting up shares again, and the server came in very handy when trying to backup and restore an image from my daughter's laptop (drive was full).

The bad news is that I'm having some issues with .NET Framework 2.0 errors on the system, which is preventing the console from being able to open.  I also had everything quit on me while I was trying to copy over backups to the shares on the server, but I think that the router may have taken a crap on me as I have been having a lot of issues with it.  I still have a few things that need to be sorted out on this...


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 28, 2011)

i still luv that case, too bad it's not for micro-atx motherboard, it could be nice with a similar case for microatx with psu in top for proper cooling for i maybe i need to make one on my own x:


----------



## Disparia (Apr 28, 2011)

^ Lian-Li V354 for mATX. Available in the same colors as the Q08.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2011)

I think the Lian Li V351 series is the closest one that supports mATX:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/LianLi/PC-V351R/

I may be wrong though...


----------



## d3fct (Apr 28, 2011)

looks real nice, like the case.


----------



## Geofrancis (May 7, 2011)

my only question is why go for a single core processor in the first place when you can get a dual core for not much more? then you are free to undervolt it as much as you can.


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2011)

The idea was to get as cheap as possible to start with, and if I need more I can always upgrade the CPU.  TBH, this doesn not need anything more then the Sempy.


----------



## Geofrancis (May 7, 2011)

what software you running on it? with my server i had to use software to transcode files for my ipod and iphone so they could stream it so a dual core was a must but if none of your applications have to convert on the fly and you are not sharing tv tuners aswell you should be ok.


have you tried undervolting your cpu? and do you have the drives powering down when idle?


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2011)

I only finished it up and had it running for about a week when a stupid .NET framework error kept me from getting into the console anymore.  At this point, the server is off, and I'm about ready to blow away the OS and reinstall.  I think it was one of the add-ins that borked it.

So, right now the server isn't running any kind of software, but I had WHS with Avast Server, Lights Out, an advanced admin console and an enhanced web editor.  That was about it.


----------



## Geofrancis (May 8, 2011)

You should run a image backup program like norton ghost on your is drive. I do now after I nearly had to reinstall after a fudged windows update


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2011)

I had some good luck using the Windows Backup that came with 7 for my daughter's laptop, but I was able to same the image to the data stores on the homeserver.  I just finished reinstalling the OS, which is working again and allowing me to connect through the console.  I'll need to see if I can back it up as it is, now that it's done updating.

I was up until almost 4 am   Spent too many days lately staying up half the night trying to get my computer stuff worked on...


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 10, 2011)

I hate it when things get borked.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like something else got borked.  This time it was one of the 1TB hard drives.  I was fortunate enough that it was the C: drive, so I was able to pop in the new drive and reinstall the OS.  The bad part was that I needed to get this up and running quickly, so I had to buy another drive while the bad one is being RMA'ed.  It's going again, so when the new drive gets here I'll just keep it as a spare in case I have any other issues.

I took the opportunity to clean out the case and install one of these:

Scythe Big Shuriken SCBSK-1000 120mm CPU Cooler

I also unhooked the top case fan and plugged the front fan directly into the motherboard.  With one less case fan and the new cooler, the thing is dame quite.  The really funny part is how large the cooler is compared to the motherboard itself: the board is only about an inch shorter each way!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 5, 2011)

/sub


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 5, 2011)

awesome pics BTW. how do you take them? do you have a home studio?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks 

No studio.  I just have a decent bridge camera (Panasonic FZ-40K), a tripod, a couple clamp-style worklights, and two sheets of white foamboard.  The big difference is in the lighting, and having the camera's white balance, etc. set right for the shot.  I learned quite a few things doings reviews here


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 5, 2011)

foamboard nice idea


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2011)

A couple quick pics to show the new cooler and the size of it compared to the mITX board:


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2012)

Got a new part for this this wee: AMD Phenom II x4 910e.  65W CPU is running cool and quiet


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2012)

hows the clearance on Scythe Big Shuriken? and hows the temp

might grab it

we got almost exact setup


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2012)

Not bad at all.  I think I have roughly an inch of clearance.  Temps were in the low 20's IIRC when I first got onto the server with the new CPU, but I need to go back and check now that things have settled down.  I can't RDP into the server from work (I can just get to the web console and shares).


----------



## ERazer (Apr 17, 2012)

cool lmk

are you still using whs v1? just curios


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep, still using v1.  I have a friend that has 2011 and I'm interested to see what the differences are between the two.  If I ever have to reinstall this I might as well go with 2011 as the driver supports was funly for v1: IIRC, you had some drivers that needed to be Vista for the install but others had to be XP for the OS, or vice-versa.

My server is currently sitting completely at idle, as no one is streaming, sharing or backing up ATM.  The CPU is idling at 22C in a room that is about 19C.  65W CPU FTW


----------



## t_ski (Apr 20, 2012)

A couple things I've done with the server, just in case others are interested in persuing something like this.  Added my music library to the server and can stream music to any PC on the network through iTunes:

http://www.wegotserved.com/2010/06/02/play-music-directly-from-windows-home-server-in-itunes/

Added Home Server Smart, since I've had three bad drives out of this array so far 

http://www.dojonorthsoftware.net/Freebies/HomeServerSMART.aspx

I'm now looking at a WHS app for my Android phone:

http://www.whsphone.com/


----------



## happy (Apr 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> If you look at this pic:
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/458/cablemod2.jpg
> 
> ...



Hey t_ski,

I remember seeing a tutorial on how to do that on youtube but can't seem to type the matching phrase to that wire mod.  Is it possible that you can tell me what that wire mod is called?  How did you do it?  Is it hard?

Thanks


----------



## t_ski (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know what the exact name for it is, but I would call it making my own custom SATA power cable.

I was dinking around with WHS Phone last night and I think it's pretty cool.  I can change folder permissions, power off or restart the server, check drive health (assumingly due to Home Server Smart already added in), etc.: all remotely.  Currently it's only for WHS v1 though.


----------



## Cybrnook (Apr 20, 2012)

T_Ski, I am not sure if it's been said before OR if you have %100 made your mind up. But I built a home server similar to yours a year or so ago (Micro ATX) and I ended up running a OS called "UnRaid". It's a little CentOS Linux build that booted off of a thumb drive, so all your HDD's are for data only. I swear by it as it has been completely stable and super easy to use. Might want to check it out if you are not %100 on the build yet. 

I see above your into checking drive health and stats of the server and Hardware, unraid has an alternate menu you can load called UnMenu that gives you all that:





(I removed HDD serial numbers, not sure why - protective I guess)


BTW- the forums for unraid are amazingly active, and everyone is super friendly if you have questions. (Adding external packages like support for APC UPS's, or running a streaming media server on your thumb drive for PS3 or XBOX 360...)

http://lime-technology.com/


-Hans


----------



## t_ski (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I am pretty set on how I have things set up, but I'm sure someone else here might find the information useful.  There's also FreeNAS, which is popular, too.


----------



## Cybrnook (Apr 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Thanks for the info.  I am pretty set on how I have things set up, but I'm sure someone else here might find the information useful.  There's also FreeNAS, which is popular, too.



What I like about UnRaid over freenas, is Unraids spread of whole files over the drives (not striped). Formatting is the same as FreeNAS I believe with Reiserfs, meaning that if a drive falls off from unraid, chances are you can boot it up as a slave to any Linux OS and copy your whole files off. Not sure ZFS (FreeNAS) can do that.

Anyways, nice little clean build. Looks great  Have fun with it!


----------



## fasteddy2020 (Apr 21, 2012)

I love this build.  I have been watching it for some time now and today I ordered the parts for my machine.  Some similar and some not.  Some parts I got here in the B/S/T thread.  Thanks t_ski for keeping us up to date.  The research you have done makes me confident that this is the way to go.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2012)

Make sure you check out www.WeGotServed.com for add-ins, advice and configuration tips.


----------



## fasteddy2020 (Apr 21, 2012)

I go over to WeGotServed all the time trying to read up on the add-ins and advice to see what will work for me.  Hopefully mine will turn out as well for me as yours did for you.  I kinda wish I purchased WHS v1 instead of WHS 2011 but not having used either I can't really say which is better for me.  I am just really anxious to get building.  Hope 2TB hard drives come down in price soon.


----------

